# Throttlestop 9.2 Offset Voltage can't change



## lam10 (Sep 11, 2021)

Like the image above, I tried to change the offset voltage and try to apply it but the top right statics bar does not change, anyone knows why this happened?

Btw I'm using a dell g3 3590, it has an i5-9300h


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 11, 2021)

Your Dell BIOS has locked out CPU voltage control. If you were using the latest version of ThrottleStop, this would be even more obvious.





 You can unlock many Dell laptops but the procedure is a little complicated. If you cannot follow directions, do not do it. You risk bricking your laptop.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------



## lam10 (Sep 12, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> View attachment 216474
> 
> Your Dell BIOS has locked out CPU voltage control. If you were using the latest version of ThrottleStop, this would be even more obvious.
> 
> ...


gotcha, thanks for the reply. I will see if I can do it, but if not, I will just leave it as it is.


----------

